

Ask HN: Web development language of future - radmen

Hi guys,<p>It&#x27;s my first post on HN so please don&#x27;t kill me :)<p>I&#x27;m using PHP for years. I know, it&#x27;s bad, it&#x27;s horrible etc. Yet I like it, and it&#x27;s developing quite nice.<p>But it&#x27;s good to think about future. I was wondering about which programming languages will conquer future of web development.<p>My requirements:<p>* needs to have decent libraries which can boost development<p>* I want to use it for next years (it can&#x27;t be a hipster choice)<p>* I want to be happy with it :)<p>My choices are:<p>* Javascript - I don&#x27;t like that much SSJS, but it&#x27;s popularity is growing<p>* Ruby - honestly I hate the syntax, but it&#x27;s quite popular right now<p>* Scala<p>* Python<p>What do you think about it?
======
matt_heimer
For me it is Java + JavaScript. The only difference between now and the future
is I expect server-side UI generation (Servlets/JSF/etc) to decline and all UI
to be handed client-side by HTML/CSS/JavaScript with a RESTful/JAX-RS backend.
Java is your data/transaction/communication engine.

I know it wasn't one of your choices but while Ruby/Scala/Python all have
their merits I don't see any of them replacing Java (even on the JVM). The
only reason I think PHP every became as popular as it is is because it worked
better for shared hosting and Java hosting was expensive. Now with the Linodes
and Digital Oceans of the world getting a VPS is cheap and easy allowing you
to slap on something like TomEE really quickly.

~~~
radmen
Thank you. I didn't mention Java because I'm a little Java hater :)

I like the idea that backend works only as an API (in fact we'll try to
implement this in our future projects).

Problem is that, currently, client-side rendered pages have lots of
performance problems. I guess that this shouldn't be a problem in future.

------
claudiug
ruby -> you hate the syntax?? are you real? :)

~~~
radmen
I am :) For me it looks a little like brainfuck. Don't be mad at me, it's just
the way it looks for me :)

I'm using a little CoffeeScript, and the syntax is not so bad, yet I don't
like it much. Maybe it's matter of preferences.

